# Worried that my dog isn't growing fast enough.



## LargeThin (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a 4 month old Alaska Husky/Rhodesian Ridgeback mix named Petunia. We got her when she was 7 weeks old. As of July 5th, she weighed just under 20 lbs. Does this seem normal for a good sized breed?


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Probably going to be smaller than you anticipated.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

She could grow to be 40 - 60 lbs, but that's fine for the 'breed'. She looks like she doesn't have much husky...


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Alaskan huskies are mixes of several breeds, some smaller than others so even though she is mixed with a Ridgie she could still be a smallish large dog. LOL. As long as she is not underweight (ie too skinny, lack of muscle tone etc) I wouldn't worry about her weight. Dogs grow at different speeds and also go through spurts, just like all animals (including humans). My Cracker weighed 24 lbs at 4 1/2 months and ended up a solid 67 pounds after many weird spurts. She got long, then skinny, then went UP, then got long, then got skinny etc...eventually she just ended up long and solid. Mixes are a genetic mishmash so who knows?


----------



## LargeThin (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, I feel better now. She's definitely got Husky in her. If you could see her face up close or her tail you would know. Her muscle tone is very good and she's not too thin. Just about right. I'll just wait and see how she grows. Thank you.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

What Cracker said. And unless you saw the mom & dad, you will never know for certain what she is. Just enjoy her for the pure mutt that she is! Mutts are wonderful.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LargeThin said:


> Okay, I feel better now. She's definitely got Husky in her. If you could see her face up close or her tail you would know. Her muscle tone is very good and she's not too thin. Just about right. I'll just wait and see how she grows. Thank you.


Do you mean Alaskan Husky or Siberian Husky? Cracker covered weigh in Alaskans, but I see no Siberian at all.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

its very possible she might be a different mix than was originally said. she doesn't look at all ridgeback to me. is there a reason why she was labeled as a ridgeback mix?


----------

